# Farnaught Limekiln Location: Mohill, Co.Leitrim



## Dean O (May 4, 2009)

*Farnaught Limekiln Location: Co.Leitrim*

Farnaught Limekiln
Location: Co.Leitrim

This 19th century limekiln is on the Lough Rynn Estate.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10


----------



## Dean O (May 4, 2009)

Here is Ditch looking down into the chimney


----------



## Foxylady (May 4, 2009)

Oh, I really like this. That's a fabulous building. 
Interesting looking chimney...would hate to fall down there! 
Nice find and pics, Dean. Love pic 8.


----------



## Dean O (May 4, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Oh, I really like this. That's a fabulous building.
> Interesting looking chimney...would hate to fall down there!
> Nice find and pics, Dean. Love pic 8.




Thank you,I like that one two. 

 Ditch was scared of that hole in the chimney he had to get on his belly to look over the edge. :nah:


----------



## Dean O (May 4, 2009)

*There is one more room to this Building but ill leave it to Ditch to post the pictures on it. 
Just so you all no we are working as a team both taking pictures of what we find. That way you are less likely to miss something, and different people see things differently.
Hopefully we should get some grate pictures.​*


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 4, 2009)

Great photos from something of an unusual building. Never seen a Kiln incorporated into what looks like a house with a chuffing big chimney before! 

Deano-O -you're spot-on when it comes to one big advantage of exploring with others -you get different angles / perspectives 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dean O (May 4, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Great photos from something of an unusual building. Never seen a Kiln incorporated into what looks like a house with a chuffing big chimney before!
> 
> Deano-O -you're spot-on when it comes to one big advantage of exploring with others -you get different angles / perspectives
> 
> Thanks for sharing.




Thank you.
As far as i no is that it was built that way and it was never a house. But i have to admit it is an OD looking place.
We asked someone down the road what it was and they told use that it was a limekiln. 
so when i got home i tried to get some more info on it of the web and got very Little.
Just a date and name.


----------



## limpet (May 5, 2009)

Excellent lads! Looks like ye were having a good time there. 

Thats a great photo of Ditch


----------



## Ditch (May 5, 2009)

Dean O'; I'm _still_ bang at it here, mate. Trying to even catch up with my bloody uploads! My Kiln shots are in my album; " "Explore 5 ". Or, they will be, 'time I've posted this. 

Not sure my little pocket rocket out did ye own eye and gorgeous camera on anything, on this job. But, I reckon one of my own (bum tightening) 'Down the Chimney' shots may give ye a run for ye money  Seem to recall I have a belter, in there somewhere.

Anyway, I'm hard in danger of doing here exactly what I rile up about others doing, on a Gypsy forum I visit. I.e, nattering to friends and drifting way off topic! 

Anyone wants to see my own efforts then? I'll soon enough be adding a link to my own PhotoBucket extravaganza. Lime Kiln will be " Explore 5 ".

We'll have to agree on some system of naming the other Explores, mate. So people will have some idea which ones are which  So far, see, I'm just numbering mine. In order of doing them. Moment one of us does a solo Explore? All go to rat shit, won't it?


----------



## Ditch (May 5, 2009)

limpet said:


> Thats a great photo of Ditch




LMFAO! Just spotted that! I'll tell ye what, mate; If ye were A. Over twice your bloody age. B. Had paid such respect to Jameson, the night before, as I had. C. Had actually, personally looked through that hole, into the ..... well; I've looked off twenty five story tower blocks and the view hasn't effected me like peering down there did! I was crapping bricks as that shot was taken! LMAO!

Bloody PhotoBucket would get its skates on, I'd show ye the shot I took. Then ye might see why!

Oh! Here we go! Just picture a smashed and broken " Ditch Shitter " at the bottom of This lot! ~ I was!





Can ye see the bead of sweat, plunging into the abyss?


----------



## littledasypus (May 5, 2009)

*Wonderful...*

I really love this building, the stonework is beautiful.


----------



## Dean O (May 5, 2009)

Here is up the chimney, i think Ditch has a better one.


----------



## Dean O (May 10, 2009)

BYE FROM ME AS WELL.
You had to push and push well you have won hope you are Happy.​


----------



## irelandseye2010 (May 13, 2009)

I think i have seen this place on our travels! Well done


----------

